
This Electrical Transmission Tower Has a Problem. Can You Spot It? - fortran77
https://twitter.com/TubeTimeUS/status/1306359385656946688
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24499924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24499924)

